# I'm in need of serious help



## Krisjan (Dec 20, 2012)

So yesterday i bought a Canon AE-1 and when I got home I found that I have a Canon AE-1 Program what one is better?


----------



## Krisjan (Dec 20, 2012)

My AE-1 Program was bought with a 50 mm Canon lens and the AE-1 came with a canon speedlite 177A, Osawa mc 1:5 85-300mm macro lens, JCPenney auto 2x tele-coverter, and a sigma-zoom 28-80 mm lens. This is what I also needed help with on what your guys opinion is on the equipment with the two cameras?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Both are decent cameras. I've used them both. Canon sold zillions of each model. The lenses ought to be at least "decent", although not Earth-shatteringly good.


----------



## BrianV (Dec 20, 2012)

Did it come with the Manual?

If you do not have one, you can download it in PDF format here:

http://www.cameramanuals.org/canon_pdf/canon_ae-1_program.pdf

The Canon AE-1P needs a battery to work, a PX-28 6volt battery. Same as my Nikon EL2, still available.


----------



## JohnTrav (Dec 20, 2012)

BrianV said:
			
		

> Did it come with the Manual?
> 
> If you do not have one, you can download it in PDF format here:
> 
> ...



I download all the manuals to my equipment in PDF to my phone. It's great always having them handy when I need them and not having to Cary around the book.


----------



## xposurepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the AE-1 & Program in my collection. Both are good bodies but I would pick the program between the two. As for the lenses, the JC Penny tele-convertor .. well it's a JC Penny tele-convertor. LOL I use to own a lot of Sigma back then and they were always decent lenses. I know who Osawa was but I never bought their stuff so I can't comment on the quality. It's nothing amazing though I can say that. Basically it comes down to testing the gear out and seeing how the results look. If it looks good its a good find.​


----------

